# Best Oval Track



## Wheel'Her (Jan 1, 2004)

If you were to build the ultimate RC Oval track whether it be banked or flat what would you build. Keep in mind the dollar figure keep it resonable... Just wondering what everyone thinks

Wheeler
TQ CELLS


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Not sure what you're asking...an...Oval? If I was to build the best oval track, I'd build an oval. If you could be a little more concise, I'd be more than willing to share my local oval experiences to help you.

If you're asking dirt or asphalt (material), then that depends on what people want to run.

Banked or flat? That depends on the racers, the area, the budget, and several other things.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

I you want some idea's to model you track after and you have a hefty budget check these 2 places out. I have been to a decent amount of tracks and these 2 take the cake in their respective area's.

Banked indoor carpet track (235') - Sandhills in Vass, NC

Banked outdoor cap tire track - BMS in Blountville, TN

Flat tracks are basically all the same other than infield dimensions and the cheapest.


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

Anyone remember Foxhill??? 

That was a track!


----------



## Jamie Hanson (Dec 3, 2002)

I have been to a few tracks. The best facility, and best track I have ever raced on has to be the Tri-Clone in Westbend Wisconsin.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Jamie 
You Got mail
Eric H.


----------



## Shane Mugavin (Oct 1, 2004)

I liked making the two hour trip south to the old Autodome raceway in Lexington Ky, That palce was awesome. Steeply banked concrete in the shape of a square. Inside a big inflatable dome connected to a hotel where for bigger races you could pit out of your hotel room and watch the races on close circuit t.v. I know it has been over ten years but I still kick myself for not making more trips down their than the 4 or 5 I did.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Shane showed me pics of that place, it did look kick azz


----------



## 20TN40 (Sep 1, 2003)

Eric got that right! One track that looks terribly exciting to me that I have NOT been to is Rush and Son in Henderson, TN. That big huge tri-oval looking thing looks like a blast!!!


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I haven't been to that many tracks... and all of them flat... but I still think flat is cool... 

I mean I can see where banked would be kinda fun and most deffintely fast... That last things is what worrys me... The faster you go, the more parts you break. With flat... well your sort of limited on exactly how fast you can go, helps keep the parts budget lower... 

But I think if I were to suggest a ultimate... it would includ both flat and banked... 

Personaly I prefer carpet indoors...


----------



## BEACH (Oct 13, 2002)

I would bring back KING....in North Carolina. That place kicked it up another notch!!


----------



## bologna (Feb 6, 2005)

i remember fox hill in wakefiels mass if thats the one your talking about and your right i love the revers banking on the ft strech and it was also fun as a true oval


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

DynoMoHum said:


> I haven't been to that many tracks... and all of them flat... but I still think flat is cool...
> 
> I mean I can see where banked would be kinda fun and most deffintely fast... That last things is what worrys me... The faster you go, the more parts you break. With flat... well your sort of limited on exactly how fast you can go, helps keep the parts budget lower...
> 
> ...


From what i hear You Break more on flat track, I have only ran banked but i have been to flat tracks and from what i seen they break more,... unless it is a smaller flat track then i understand your point


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

The Foxhill Dogleg was sick!.... As a true oval it was unbelievable! Smooth, wide and FAST~


----------



## rc lee (Oct 26, 2002)

Sugar hill in Georgia has a nice track. I was there about eight years ago. it is a nice facility. BMS in Blountville Tn. is a nice track.


----------



## Echeconnee (Nov 14, 1998)

it's been a long time gone but Whipporwill Speedway in central FL was the premier track in it's day. We run a 305' low banked tri-oval here in central GA and it's not only fast but quite a challenge. www.echeconneesuperspeedway.tk The Sugar bowl on north GA is a very nice facility as well. I have raced there many times, gas and electric and we always had a ball.


----------



## Wheel'Her (Jan 1, 2004)

Check out www.grcsr.com thats a wicked banked track very well run they have a huge race the first week-end of april worth attending if your in the area.. People like the likes of Todd Putnam will be there

Wheeler


----------



## DC71 (Dec 6, 2003)

I have raced on several tracks all over the east coast (back in the day), flat, banked, carpet, concrete, wood with a sand painted surface. The track I miss most to travel to is Lake Whippoorwill for the US Oval Masters. First time I saw Mike Boylan race was there in '93. 
Best facility (Not the track) I ever saw was the old Megatrak here in New Jersey (track was bumpy and transitions horrible) It looks to be comperable to what the Tri-clone is as far as facility. Haven't been there yet. 

I currently call Trax70 my home track (The rebuilt Megatrak) which is super smooth and just an awesome concrete track to race on. Which by the way I break a lot less parts than the short little flat tracks around here in NJ, and PA.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

www.triclone.net www.triclone.com there isnt a facility on the planet like it.. the people rule, and so do the racers..

the main thing i like about it is you need to drive it... it isnt like the standard fast banked ovals.. its a tri oval... u need setup and driveline....


----------



## scott law (Apr 27, 2004)

Goin old school - Peachbowl in Snellville,Ga. or "The Whip"


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

The PERFECT Oval Track

From pics I've seen I think TRI CLONE has to be close.

Also if you've seen pics of the Boulder City R/C Speedway just outside Las Vegas...that place is awesome too...and HUGE, but there are so many awesome tracks in the US. Too bad there just aren't more OVAL RACERS to keep all these incredible facilities flourishing.


----------



## VA.RACER (May 5, 2003)

King NC gets my vote.
Some of the best racing I've seen and been a part of.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes Foxhill Raceway, in Wakefield Mass was a NORRCA track banked 24 degrees with a 385 ft+ centerline. Probably the biggest track there was in the New England area. Track was wide enough to be able to run side by side, three wide was asking for trouble. The original layout had a dog leg in the front straight with a short straight between turns 1 and 2 and another between 3 and 4, track was later configured to a true oval but turn 3 and 4 were a little shorter than 1 and 2 track was fast and smooth. Another that close was in the Nashua NH, while narrow (15ft) it was long 100ft straights, similar to K & N in Strafford Springs, CT but longer. Another couple of tracks I've visited one was in Richmond,VA the other in Hampton, VA were average size tracks but extremely smooth which to me matters more whether it's banked or flat. There are two tracks I race locally one in York, ME (Maximus Hobby) flat oval - smooth, tight but fun, the other an outdoor asphalt track in Pembroke, NH (Route 106 Racepark) 680ft banked - guys run mostly mod and 19turn and another nice one in Fairfield, ME (RC Speedway and Hobbies) another banked 283ft track that smooth and fast, and K&N being the oldest running track in the NE area.

I'm sure from personal experience if track is nice at any size, racers have a place to go, they will come.


----------



## rush&sonrc (May 26, 2004)

we holding the NORRCA Nats we would love for yall to come race with us this year.

www.littletalladega.sytes.net


----------

